# Please help the noob (virtualbox guest additions question)



## technolo-g (Jan 1, 2016)

Hello all,

I am the newest of FreeBSD noobs and I have gotten it running in a VM on virtualbox.

I'm trying to install the guest additions and so far I have only managed to foster within myself a strong desire to break something.

I have downloaded the .txz to /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions
I have extracted the contents
When I `make install` it tells me error code 1-requires kernel source files in
/usr/src
I have extracted the contents into that directory
`make install` produces the same error

If I had to guess I would say I didn't do the extraction correctly or something because this is what I see when I'm in /usr/src (see screenshot below)

Please help - !


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 1, 2016)

There is no +MANIFEST in /usr/src.  If you didn't select the src option to extract the src.txz during the installation you can either get it now from http://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/10.2-RELEASE/.  Alternately, you can get it via Subversion via `svnlite checkout https://svn.FreeBSD.org/releng/10.2/ /usr/src`.  See https://www.FreeBSD.org/doc/handbook/svn.html for additional details on Subversion.  The examples above assume 10.2-RELEASE so adapt accordingly or install devel/subversion if you are dealing with 9.3-RELEASE.


----------



## technolo-g (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi junovitch@,

Thanks so much for your response.

What is a +MANIFEST? I'm a little confused here, as I definitely see one there.. Do you mean there shouldn't be one?


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 1, 2016)

Correct.  The +MANIFEST is one of the files included in a package that is installed via `pkg install <package>`.  This has nothing to do with the source code of the FreeBSD base system that belongs in /usr/src.  Remove all the files in /usr/src and follow the steps above to get the system source code.


----------



## forquare (Jan 1, 2016)

As yet another alternative, you can install emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions using `pkg` by doing `pkg install virtualbox-ose-additions`.  This way you are downloading an installing a binary package rather than compiling your own.  See Chapter 4 of the Handbook for more details on `pkg` vs Ports.


----------



## asteriskRoss (Jan 2, 2016)

The excellent FreeBSD handbook, the official documentation for FreeBSD and a sensible first place to look, has a section entitled VirtualBox Guest Additions on a FreeBSD Guest that would seem directly relevant and also discusses the required configuration changes in the guest system.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 24, 2017)

Thanks –



asteriskRoss said:


> … VirtualBox Guest Additions on a FreeBSD Guest …



That's in the Internet Archive Wayback Machine at http://web.archive.org/web/20160807...ization-guest-virtualbox-guest-additions.html but apparently – https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=VirtualBox site:www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook – no longer in the Handbook.

Please: was the guidance moved and if so, where?

Was the Handbook condensed to encourage users of all virtual machine products (not VirtualBox alone) to seek guidance from the product developers?

I did succeed with a non-packaged installation of the additions, without an excess of source files (post 17 under _Requires Kernel Source_); I'm curious about disappearance of the guidance.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 24, 2017)

grahamperrin said:


> I'm curious about disappearance of the guidance.


What disappearance?

Chapter 21. Virtualization
21.5. FreeBSD as a Guest on VirtualBox™


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 26, 2017)

Thanks/sorry – https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.I...ization-guest-virtualbox-guest-additions.html is not found and I wrongly assumed that the handbook would be indexed by Google.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Mar 26, 2017)

The wiki has a well explained _how to_ use virtualbox on/with FreeBSD. However, IIRC, emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions was broken due to the last Xorg update, but everything should be fine if you stick with the quarterly pkgs, instead of latest or ports.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 26, 2017)

Thanks. The wiki also refers to an outdated URL for the relevant part of the handbook. https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-doc/2017-March/028779.html requests permission to edit the wiki.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 27, 2017)

lebarondemerde said:


> However, IIRC, emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions was broken due to the last Xorg update, but everything should be fine if you stick with the quarterly pkgs, instead of latest or ports.


It should be fine now. I updated a bunch of FreeBSD Virtualbox guests this weekend. Both 10.3-RELEASE and 11.0-STABLE work just fine.


----------

